# Some LadyBird BloodHound pics



## RedBird (Oct 31, 2007)

Long time no post. Thought I would post some pics of my darling & tell you all how she is doing. She is 3yrs old now, Immunotherapy is going well & we moved back to St.Louis, Missouri into a house where she has a nice fenced in yard to run & play. Thats about all that is new so i wont bore you anymore..lol..now for the pics!!


----------



## RedBird (Oct 31, 2007)

Some more..







SHE GOT HER NAILS DID FOR EASTHER..LOL














COUPLE FUNNY PICS..


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

She is so beautiful!! I LOVE the last pic!! And what pretty nails for such a dainty lady!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I *LOVE* King of the Hill! LOL, the Ladybird episodes are always great. The picture with the giant rope toy is great!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Laaaaaaaaaaaadyyyyyyyybiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrd! LOL!

Dog hormone biscuits anybody?


----------



## RedBird (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks, I love her to pieces!!!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

The last picture is hilarious! She's so pretty. I've never seen a bloodhound ever before! Love the pics


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Ohhhhh I lurv me my hounds!

She's a beauty! But her manicure is chipped! Tsk tsk. LOL


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm loving her name!! Me and my husband have been watching the episodes on netflix.

I really liked the first one  she looks so happy!


----------



## RedBird (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks again for all the comments. Everybody on this forum is sooo nice, I love it here. Active dog, she looks happy cause she's spoiled rotten & gets everything she want's & if she doesn't it seems like she ignores us. Oh yeah & Netflix is awesome we just got it!!!!!!!!!!


----------

